# The Exorcist Prop



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I finally finished my first prop for 2012. I wanted to do a Exorcist Prop because the movie, "The Devil Inside Me" made me think that it might fit into my haunt this year. Anyway the movement for the bed is two Shiatsu Massagers and the head spinning is a reindeer motor. I will be showing how I made this prop in a upcoming vlog if your interested. It was fairly inexpensive with a decent outcome. Eventually I want to have the girl rising from the bed when I get more into Pneumatics. Thanks for watching!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Holy cow, that's good!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I thought that was creepy before the cracking noises!!!! Ooooh, nasty! I freakin love it.


----------



## KevinRI (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow that's creepy! Nice job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING JGAL....!!! Really nice action....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments. I am definitely going to have the cracking noise and a demon voice talking backwards for the soundtrack in my haunt. I was hoping to freak some people out with the neck cracking sounds!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

O...M...G! Joisey, I believe you've outdone yourself on this one!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Joisey, she looks fantastic!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> I was hoping to freak some people out with the neck cracking sounds!


mission accomplished.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> mission accomplished.


LOL...awesome! Also thanks Spooky and Roxy for the nice comments!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Really nice creepy prop Joiseygal! Great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the Exorcist tutorial video. I hope this helps anyone that decides to make this prop.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Looks Great!*

That came out sooo good looks really great... I thought it was a video from scarefactory or something at first that you were basing your build off of. The bed movement pulls it together as a pro looking prop good job!

If you want to make her levitate and not see pneumatics I can help you put something together. I have been involved with the magic community since I was ten years old...lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> I was hoping to freak some people out with the neck cracking sounds!





Draik41895 said:


> mission accomplished.


Yeah me too. That's going to stay in my head for a while now. :lolkin: Nice tutorial Joisey!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love it! The motion really brings the scene to life. Made my skin crawl!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

BobC said:


> That came out sooo good looks really great... I thought it was a video from scarefactory or something at first that you were basing your build off of. The bed movement pulls it together as a pro looking prop good job!
> 
> If you want to make her levitate and not see pneumatics I can help you put something together. I have been involved with the magic community since I was ten years old...lol


A magic man...huh! Magic is a great skill to have as a haunter! Thanks for the really nice comments! Hopefully we will see you again in the near future! I hope you are doing well?

Also thanks Devils Chariot and Dark Angel 27 for the nice comments.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

loved the bed movement... the cracking noise at the end was the scariest part ha ha great job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice touch with the neck cracking noise. This is a great prop.
Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

You did a great job putting all the components together to make the prop come alive!
Super impressed with this build. It's going to creep a lot of people out.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! I've had this idea for awhile, but I'm glad I finally had a chance to do it. Sometimes I vision things in my head, but it doesn't always come out the way I want it to. I'm pretty happy about the results on this one though.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! So far I just make static props, but "someday"...


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - very nice Joiseygal! An Exorcist prop is on our list this year too. Your's is really impressive!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! That is too cool!

You are the master of the massagers!!


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Love this prop .well done


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Joiseygal you keep getting better and better. That whole set up is professionaly done topped off with a very nice how to video. It says "pro-haunt", to me. Great job!!!*


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, just simply wow,, that is so creepy! and thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Kewl!!! Job well done


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap, that is extremely cool, and extremely creepy! Job VERY well done!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm looking forward to displaying this prop for Halloween. I will be looking for a priest costume for my actor, so they can play the possessed priest.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

BobC said:


> That came out sooo good looks really great... I thought it was a video from scarefactory or something at first that you were basing your build off of.


^^ This!!
So professional looking and the effect is every bit as good as you'd get from one of the $2000.00 commercial props. Just excellent!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much Jdubbya! I kind of go over board for filming the prop, but I want to actually make you feel like you are seeing it in the haunt.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

This is a great halloween prop!
She is creepy and the bed movement is perfect! Also like the haunted green pea-soup lighting!
Would love to have her in our haunt!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

YOU MADE THIS??? This is so freaking awesome.


----------

